# Pictures of my 24v VR6TT even though it's not finished...



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Thought I'd throw some pictures up here since many of you don't venture into the Mk. IV forum. :wave:

If you've got any questions or comments, fire away.


























































































































































umpkin:


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

well done lad:beer:


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

I love that there is no silicone in that bay. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Truth be told, there will be 3 pieces of silicone... but they won't be handling any air. umpkin:


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow man, that thing looks amazing. I wish the work on my car was anywhere near that good. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

This is awesome!!!


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

Rictus that thing looks nuts!


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

I'd like to know where you got the sandwich oil cooler plate with shorter tube and cap. I need to do something like this to give me some space since I'm using mk3 style engine mounts in my current project.

it's looking good !


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

I always wanted to do a twin turbo setup, never had the funds to do it (or even a single turbo for that matter). I'm really curios about that inter cooler, at least thats what it looks like.
How will it get cool air to flow through it? Hood scoop like a Sti?

Maybe I'm just a n00b with turbo stuff.
Definitely keep us posted.:thumbup:

B.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

From my understanding, only reason to go twin turbo is to spool much faster while retaining the volume of air a really big turbo will give you...

That said, why do you still have a FWD trans in there...


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow looks great man! Lots of progress since those photos you showed me at h2o i see 

Can't wait to hear that it's running


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

madonion said:


> I'd like to know where you got the sandwich oil cooler plate with shorter tube and cap. I need to do something like this to give me some space since I'm using mk3 style engine mounts in my current project.
> 
> it's looking good !


Contact Dubnutz in Long Island, NY. It's a Mocal piece and I got it from them, great people to deal with!



MachtSchnell said:


> I always wanted to do a twin turbo setup, never had the funds to do it (or even a single turbo for that matter). I'm really curios about that inter cooler, at least thats what it looks like.
> How will it get cool air to flow through it? Hood scoop like a Sti?
> 
> Maybe I'm just a n00b with turbo stuff.
> ...


That part is the chargecooler for the air-to-water setup that the car will be using. This chargecooler is made by Driversport and has the reservior included in it. The coolant will be pumped by a Bosch water pump through the front mount (which is an Earl's part and pictured above attached to the rad support) then back up to the chargecooler.



GTIVRon said:


> From my understanding, only reason to go twin turbo is to spool much faster while retaining the volume of air a really big turbo will give you...
> 
> That said, why do you still have a FWD trans in there...


You got it Ron. I didn't want to wait for power and wanted a fat mid-range since I'll be driving the car on the street. I know I've sacrificed some top end but there is always room for bigger turbos to even it all out if need be. 

I want to do an AWD conversion at some point... maybe when I win the lottery.


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

Quick question. What fitting is that you're using to connect the braided lines from the heater core to the coolant flange on the block?

I know you can use the IE SAI block off plate on the back of the motor with an NTP to AN fitting threaded in. But the coolant flange piece I've been curious about. I have the firewall AN fittings for the heater core, just haven't installed yet. :beer:


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

WOW !!! very nice keep us updated! :wave:


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good Nick I want a ride when its done


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Navydub said:


> Quick question. What fitting is that you're using to connect the braided lines from the heater core to the coolant flange on the block?
> 
> I know you can use the IE SAI block off plate on the back of the motor with an NTP to AN fitting threaded in. But the coolant flange piece I've been curious about. I have the firewall AN fittings for the heater core, just haven't installed yet. :beer:


I believe that Greg (Driversport) modified the OEM coolant flange by deleting the top port and then welding a -whatever AN fitting to the bottom port.

Thanks for the comments guys. :wave:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Mr. Rictus said:


> Contact Dubnutz in Long Island, NY. It's a Mocal piece and I got it from them, great people to deal with!


Same part as a 12v: http://www.racerpartswholesale.com/product/1615/Adapters_and_Other_Oil_System_Components


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks great, Nick. Lovin' the hardware.

I am Casper - your car is my unfinished business. Let me die, bro. Finish your stupid car.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

rictus, he's talking about to the thermostat housing, I believe.


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

One Gray GLI said:


> rictus, he's talking about to the thermostat housing, I believe.


I am indeed.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

im curious too..as to what type of piece that is shoved in the hose? i'm assuming a custom welded thing with an AN fitting welded?


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

One Gray GLI said:


> im curious too..as to what type of piece that is shoved in the hose? i'm assuming a custom welded thing with an AN fitting welded?


That'd make sense, but isn't the tstat housing plastic? So how would it attach/thread in. THat's what I'm trying to figure out. And if it's something one off I need to convince Greg to make me one so I can get the braided lines on my car as well.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

Navydub said:


> That'd make sense, but isn't the tstat housing plastic? So how would it attach/thread in. THat's what I'm trying to figure out. And if it's something one off I need to convince Greg to make me one so I can get the braided lines on my car as well.


yeah..if you look..he's got a piece of silicone off the thermostat housing..then the metal piece is pushed into the silicone, with the AN fitting welded to the metal piece.


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

One Gray GLI said:


> yeah..if you look..he's got a piece of silicone off the thermostat housing..then the metal piece is pushed into the silicone, with the AN fitting welded to the metal piece.


Ah caught it now. I couldn't tell wtf that was behind the fitting...silicone makes sense though. I suppose that's one option.

We need to get a company on board with reproducing the housing in metal like they did for the 1.8t guys. THen we could weld on a fitting...hmmmm


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

costs too much to make the thermostat housing in billet..gruvenparts has been "working" on one for a while. there's not enough demand, to be honest.

the way that driversport did it is pretty nifty though, i'd be interested if they wanna sell me one.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

One Gray GLI said:


> rictus, he's talking about to the thermostat housing, I believe.


I realize that now... Duh to me.



Navydub said:


> I am indeed.






One Gray GLI said:


> im curious too..as to what type of piece that is shoved in the hose? i'm assuming a custom welded thing with an AN fitting welded?





Navydub said:


> That'd make sense, but isn't the tstat housing plastic? So how would it attach/thread in. THat's what I'm trying to figure out. And if it's something one off I need to convince Greg to make me one so I can get the braided lines on my car as well.





One Gray GLI said:


> yeah..if you look..he's got a piece of silicone off the thermostat housing..then the metal piece is pushed into the silicone, with the AN fitting welded to the metal piece.


I don't even need to answer anything in this thread! You guys are much smarter than you give yourselves credit for.  And as I said earlier, there are only three pieces of silicone in the bay.



Navydub said:


> Ah caught it now. I couldn't tell wtf that was behind the fitting...silicone makes sense though. I suppose that's one option.
> 
> We need to get a company on board with reproducing the housing in metal like they did for the 1.8t guys. THen we could weld on a fitting...hmmmm





One Gray GLI said:


> costs too much to make the thermostat housing in billet..gruvenparts has been "working" on one for a while. there's not enough demand, to be honest.
> 
> the way that driversport did it is pretty nifty though, i'd be interested if they wanna sell me one.


I remember when Gruvenparts started working on the T-stat housing. I don't know if we'll ever see it.

Unfortunately, for now I can't reveal my sources for the parts being spoken about. I'm completely being "that guy" but I was sworn to secrecy until the car is shown.


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice work :thumbup:


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

cmon rictus, i've been around the block just a bit with my car apart..that's quite a smart idea though..it might magically make it's way onto my car eventually..like a year from now.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

awesome work rictus!!


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

that looks beast i cant wait to see it finished an running :thumbup:


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

Looks sweet can't wait to see it finished


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

I dont go in the MKiv forum 'cause all I care abut is awesome stuff like this :thumbup:
Is that a MKV r32 valve cover? Looks awesome.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for reminding me the thread still exists! 

Yup, that's a Mk. V R32 valve cover.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Nick, are there any updates on this thing?


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Not really... the shop has moved and the car went with it.

New shop is in New Milford, CT and is being setup as I type. The car is very close to running so once the shop is ready, the car should follow.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

GTIVRon said:


> From my understanding, only reason to go twin turbo is to spool much faster while retaining the volume of air a really big turbo will give you...


 that's a myth. 


great looking build though. should be a blast once its running. time to start stocking up on tires. 
:beer:


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

Quality stuff here, Can't wait to see the final product .


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

TBT-Syncro said:


> that's a myth.
> 
> 
> great looking build though. should be a blast once its running. time to start stocking up on tires.
> :beer:


 It may have some truth, as the wheels are smaller. They may add up to the same mass but will have less rotational inertia as they have smaller diameters. In all honesty, it's not going to be much of a difference though.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

PhReE said:


> It may have some truth, as the wheels are smaller. They may add up to the same mass but will have less rotational inertia as they have smaller diameters. In all honesty, it's not going to be much of a difference though.


 you're right about the difference being trivial. but keep in mind that the smaller a turbo is, the less efficient it is. 

now where are some damn updates !!!!


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

Well isn't that just freaking sweet! Good job man.


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

updates?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

It's still a unicorn...he's turning into the 24 valve forums version of Capita from the mkiv forum


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> It's still a unicorn...he's turning into the 24 valve forums version of Capita from the mkiv forum


If I'm being compared to CAPiTA over there already I think I qualify for that distinction here. 

I do have an update but no pictures for it.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

It's all love :heart:


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

i can haz? Love what you're doing here. i've been thinking about a twin turbo system for my 24v. stock internals? any idea what you plan on running for boost once it's all set up?


----------



## killacaem22 (Sep 9, 2008)

rippin on people with ac :thumbup:


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> It's all love :heart:


Just put a new set of tires on my car and was laying stripes rolling on it in 4th gear. Good lord I love this thing! Rictus, you are gonna have so much fun! Git'er'done!


----------



## Eddie2170 (Sep 30, 2009)

Saw this and got curious, decided to look through all 30 pages in the mkiv forums, looking AMAZING:heart: 

looks like i've got a bit of reading to do now in that thread :thumbup:


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

PhReE said:


> Just put a new set of tires on my car and was laying stripes rolling on it in 4th gear. Good lord I love this thing!


Videos or I raise the :bs:

lol


----------



## Riggy (Mar 4, 2011)

GTIVRon said:


> Videos or I raise the :bs:
> 
> lol


This, and pics of the final product


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Tar Ox 6 piston brakes for the GTI. First and only set (for now) in the U. S. 

They'll give me two extra pistons, allow me to get smaller adaptors for my wheels and hopefully better stopping power than my Brembos.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

Mr. Rictus said:


> Tar Ox 6 piston brakes for the GTI. First and only set (for now) in the U. S.
> 
> They'll give me two extra pistons, allow me to get smaller adaptors for my wheels and hopefully better stopping power than my Brembos.


How much those set ya back, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## pushedpast (Aug 19, 2008)

would you be selling said brembos per chance? those things look mean


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

GTIVRon said:


> Videos or I raise the :bs:
> 
> lol


There are some old vids of my car on the net. I need to round em up and make some new ones also. Go for a ride in a 24vT and you will have a permagrin, hehe.


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

love the build and your work. I am trying to figure out the advantage gained going twin turbo? I was told the only twin setups that gave distinct advantages are the sequential turbo setups, where a smaller spools up a much bigger one. I am asking so I can learn myself.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

pushedpast said:


> would you be selling said brembos per chance? those things look mean


Yep, they are for sale.


----------



## Riggy (Mar 4, 2011)

The way i understand it, is that you gain the power similar to a large turbo, without the lag. Since those turbos are always going to move the same volume of air, but with this setup that same volume of air is getting put into only 3 cylinders instead of 6. So you essentially gain twice the boost (go figure lol) without a massive turbo that cant spool below 3700 rpm.

Feel free to correct me if i'm completely wrong


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Riggy said:


> The way i understand it, is that you gain the power similar to a large turbo, without the lag. Since those turbos are always going to move the same volume of air, but with this setup that same volume of air is getting put into only 3 cylinders instead of 6. So you essentially gain twice the boost (go figure lol) without a massive turbo that cant spool below 3700 rpm.
> 
> Feel free to correct me if i'm completely wrong


As explained earlier in the thread there isnt much difference but it sure is cool. Remember there are two turbos but only half as much airflow is going thru each one.

You gain SOME advantage because yes there are smaller turbo wheels, but remember there are two, so the total mass of the wheels is probably about the same, but the rotational moment of inertia is going to be a bit less as the wheels are smaller, and thus have a smaller diameter and the mass is 'closer' to the axis of rotation.

Imagine being on an office chair, and spinning yourself, if you extend your arms/legs you rotate slower, and if you pull them in you speed up. That is the same basic principle in action, because of conservation of energy it takes less energy to speed up something that is spinning when the mass is located closer to the center than uif it is farther out.

In all reality, the difference is going to be _VERY VERY_ small.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

PM me details on the brakes man


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

PhReE said:


> As explained earlier in the thread there isnt much difference but it sure is cool. Remember there are two turbos but only half as much airflow is going thru each one.
> 
> You gain SOME advantage because yes there are smaller turbo wheels, but remember there are two, so the total mass of the wheels is probably about the same, but the rotational moment of inertia is going to be a bit less as the wheels are smaller, and thus have a smaller diameter and the mass is 'closer' to the axis of rotation.
> 
> ...


somebody took a couple physics classes.... lol


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

AZN dubs said:


> somebody took a couple physics classes.... lol


Lol, that's just HS physics, in fact I have never even been to college


----------



## jamieandthemoose (Oct 21, 2006)

subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Rictus....Any info on your radiator and -AN fittings? I love the work done here....also jealous of all that bling. Is that a Mishimoto Radiator? Are those AN to NPT hose ends? Whats the NPT for the radiator? Those be my questions...thanks for sharing with us 24v guys. 

:laugh:opcorn::laugh:


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Snitches Get Stitches said:


> Hey Rictus....Any info on your radiator and -AN fittings? I love the work done here....also jealous of all that bling. Is that a Mishimoto Radiator? Are those AN to NPT hose ends? Whats the NPT for the radiator? Those be my questions...thanks for sharing with us 24v guys.
> 
> :laugh:opcorn::laugh:


 That is a Mishimoto radiator... Greg welded male AN fittings onto the radiator so all we had to do was screw the AN lines onto it. I don't remember what the numbers are off the top of my head, sorry. 

I spent quite a lot with Fragola and continue to do so!


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you, kind sir. I have the same radiator and was thinking they were welded -AN. I may look to do something similar, as i just ordered some of my Earl's fittings. I will be using -10 AN hose for the majority of my coolant lines. Do you know if that is what is being done with your beast?
Are those the Integrated Engineering heater core fittings? Any idea on the size of silicone used on your t-stat housing? Looks great all around...i promise not to steal all your ideas here...after all, i only have 1 turboes


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

The heatercore fittings are modified boomdaddymack fittings so there's no need to use a male to male adapter for AN. 

I don't remember the size of the coolant lines nor the silicone stuff... :banghead: 

I think there was talk of making the silicone and fittings for the coolant as a kit...


----------



## nitr08 (Aug 10, 2003)

Any idea if I can get a number or contact info on who to contact about a "kit"?? 

Sorry...switched screennames on you:screwy:


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

I might just pass you up in boosted miles Mr Rictus if you dont get this done soon! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mcshaner2k (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow nice work! 

That things going to be a BEAST!


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Yea, should be done in time for SOHO or H2O next century.

lol.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Done is done, whenever that is!

I NEED SIX VELOCITY STACKS. 

Help.


----------



## VgtiR (Aug 9, 2007)

sweet jesus, that looks sick. nice work man, subscribed!! opcorn:


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Mr. Rictus said:


> I NEED SIX VELOCITY STACKS.
> 
> Help.


http://www.doghouserepair.com/store/item/4285/

http://www.orientexpress.com/Univer...uretors%252FIncludes+Clamps%252FSet+Of+4.html

http://compare.ebay.com/like/180580079005?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

GRN6IX said:


> http://www.doghouserepair.com/store/item/4285/
> 
> http://www.orientexpress.com/Univer...uretors%252FIncludes+Clamps%252FSet+Of+4.html
> 
> http://compare.ebay.com/like/180580079005?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y


Thanks! I'll look into them.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Any updates on this? I was cleaning out my subscribed threads list & noticed it's been a while...


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Oil cooler was hung over the weekend, parts were removed to backpurge and finalize welds, and the intake was notched to make room for the passenger side headlight.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Mr. Rictus said:


> Oil cooler was hung over the weekend, parts were removed to backpurge and finalize welds, and the intake was notched to make room for the passenger side headlight.


What are you using as far as an oil cooler setup? Been looking into one lately so I can track the car without worrying about temps as much.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> What are you using as far as an oil cooler setup? Been looking into one lately so I can track the car without worrying about temps as much.












Small Earl's cooler to a sandwich plate above the oil filter.

Put the brakes on too!


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

So was Greg any real help or was he just there being the swoops.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

He's always a huge help! I can't weld so he welded the bracket for the oil cooler and tacked in the notch on the intake so the headlight can fit.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Is there an oil drain on the front of your oil pan or is that for something else?


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

That will be ground down and sealed off, it was the oil drain from the VF kit that was previously on the car.


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

brakes look good :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bossman518 (Apr 20, 2009)

Read the while thread and love this!!! I was wondering what are the specs on the motor? If I missed them somewhere sorry, been a long day. Also pics of entire car and anything else too. I and I'm sure everyone else loves pics...


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Check the link in my signature, I've got the specs listed there. I can't remember it all!


----------



## bossman518 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll have to go on a computer. It doesn't come up on my iPhone through tapatalk.


----------



## veesix32 (Feb 24, 2011)

G'day, That is one of the best install's of seen done once up and running could you possibly post video of the car in motion, i would love to see this beast run.. Great job, Cheers....


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

I will absolutely post up vids once it's done... and it's getting closer! Intake manifold is shipping today and my ECU will be back from Jeff Atwood early next week.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

What intake manifold are you going with?


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

I got one from Jeff Atwood, United Motorsports.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

yawn. my cars already done, you better be done for h20 :wave:


----------



## Dunkfan914 (Jul 21, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. Rictus said:


> I got one from Jeff Atwood, United Motorsports.


 nobody cares, nicholas  

finish the car already! 

hell by the time you finish this, i'll have the mk3 resprayed and worked.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: 

That's about all I can say. :banghead:


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

unacceptable.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Surprise!










Hardlines by Swoops










Swoops!!! Crankcase vent tubes, twins of course. 



















Better shot of some of Swoops handiwork:










Coolant lines sorted










Aeromotive A1000 pump mounted. I hate red. 










We haven't forgotten about the car! The exhaust is almost finished as well...


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

Love the wiggins style clamps on the charge pipes. Wish I had done that to mine. I ****ing hate silicone couplers popping


----------



## Riggy (Mar 4, 2011)

Those welds are gorgeous. Love the hardlines too. What kind of seats are those?


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

That Swoops guy is overrated!!! Looks good Nick


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Navydub said:


> Love the wiggins style clamps on the charge pipes. Wish I had done that to mine. I ****ing hate silicone couplers popping


I hate the way silicone couplers look! It's something that aggravates me about nice cars...



Riggy said:


> Those welds are gorgeous. Love the hardlines too. What kind of seats are those?


Tyrolsport Greg is a great fabricator/tuner/guy, I'm very lucky to have him working on the car. The seats are Recaro Sportster CSs.



Medic83 said:


> That Swoops guy is overrated!!! Looks good Nick


Indeed he is, always speaking in the third person when he works on a car... :laugh: Thanks man. Though from what I hear, it'll still be much slower than your Jeep.


----------



## RBPE (Sep 4, 2011)

Bit of fabrication porn, nice one :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Tyrolsport Greg sure can weld... Shots of the almost finished air-to-water intercooler are here.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

looking very tidy, very nivley engineered. Std internals? what management are you running?


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Check the link in my signature for all the info.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Mr. Rictus said:


> Check the link in my signature for all the info.


No problem , ive just turboed my MK4 2.8 24v, 4x4 thou


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

UK guys are so lucky to get 4-Mo 2.8L 24v cars!!!!!

I'm jealous.

The bottom end is now a 2.9L with Wossner rods and pistons, balanced crank, etc. The head has a mild port with 1mm oversize Ferrea Super-alloy valves and an INA spring and titanium retainer kit.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Mr. Rictus said:


> UK guys are so lucky to get 4-Mo 2.8L 24v cars!!!!!
> 
> I'm jealous.
> 
> The bottom end is now a 2.9L with Wossner rods and pistons, balanced crank, etc. The head has a mild port with 1mm oversize Ferrea Super-alloy valves and an INA spring and titanium retainer kit.


Yeah its a far cheaper alternative to an R32, once turboed much quicker too!
I read your other thread, your car will be mental, 500+bhp @1 bar boost? weapon.
here is a pic of my car today, just piped up the water and pump for chargecooler, quite a bit of tuning to do now!


----------



## BDubS 145 (Apr 17, 2011)

I want that on my car!! Must be nice


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

BDubS 145 said:


> I want that on my car!! Must be nice


Pictures of my car are throughout the thread. The one posted above isn't my car.


----------



## BDubS 145 (Apr 17, 2011)

I meant your car with the turbo! The most intense thing ever lol


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

BDubS 145 said:


> I meant your car with the turbo*S*! The most intense thing ever lol


corrected


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

It's getting closer...


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Mr. Rictus said:


> It's getting closer...


Going to be such a beast when she's completed...keep us updated!!:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Closer still...


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

dirrrrttttttyyyyyyyyy (meant in the best way possible) 

:thumbup:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Excited to see the end result:thumbup::thumbup: keep us updated:beer:


----------



## dubious311 (May 1, 2003)

Awesome !! I remember the day you started taking apart the car. Bay looks awesome with no silicone hoses. Post a vid of the start up.


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

HOLY S*%T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks ridiculous!!!! Post video of start I second that!!!!!


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Looking good! I take it the charge cooler moves with the engine and gearbox?


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks guys! I can't wait to start it. 

chaffe, the cooler is mounted to the gearbox and there will be a small flexible mounting point onto the strut tower.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

looks cute. so where are you meeting us for the drive down to sowo? :wave:


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

spitfire481 said:


> looks cute. so where are you meeting us for the drive down to sowo? :wave:


 Depends on how fast you want to drive...


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

Mr. Rictus said:


> Depends on how fast you want to drive...


 if its anything like last year, very fast :laugh:


----------



## Ramo (Feb 3, 2006)

Sweet mother of god... that's the business! Soooo... how much HP are you planning to put down or expecting? 

GREAT WORK!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Ramo said:


> Sweet mother of god... that's the business! Soooo... how much HP are you planning to put down or expecting?
> 
> GREAT WORK!:thumbup::thumbup:


 the amount he is expecting and the amount he is putting down will be two entirley different things with a front wheel drive car! lol


----------



## Ramo (Feb 3, 2006)

chaffe said:


> the amount he is expecting and the amount he is putting down will be two entirley different things with a front wheel drive car! lol


 Okay... correction... how much hp are you expecting??? :beer:


----------



## veesix32 (Feb 24, 2011)

Mate once again the build looks F%^# N awesome, the way its been built pipes,welds etc are spot on. That's one super designed install!!! IMO the best. Turn that key with pride man. 


Sent from my iPhone using my fingers.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't wait to see this thing man! It looks amazing.

I think a ride trade is in order that way we can get 1st hand back-to-back experience on how different the powerbands feel from the twins to the big single turbo in my car


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

spitfire481 said:


> if its anything like last year, very fast :laugh:


I don't want another ticket in VA! I'll stick to the speed limit in that state...



Ramo said:


> Sweet mother of god... that's the business! Soooo... how much HP are you planning to put down or expecting?
> 
> GREAT WORK!:thumbup::thumbup:


Each turbo is rated for up to 300hp, so I figure 400hp daily and 500+ on the dyno would be safe estimates... Again, I'm guessing.



veesix32 said:


> Mate once again the build looks F%^# N awesome, the way its been built pipes,welds etc are spot on. That's one super designed install!!! IMO the best. Turn that key with pride man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using my fingers.


Thanks man!


----------



## rxfx101 (Sep 29, 2003)

awesome car! i applaud the fabricators for such nice looking work! i noticed the lines to the charge cooler are rigid and was wondering what is going to happen when the engine/trans move under load?


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

The chargecooler will move with the engine and trans. There may be a small attachment point to the bay, but that will be made so that it allows for the movement.


----------



## turbonium89 (Aug 1, 2008)

what else has to be done. like what is on your to do list still. i am just completing a semi wire tuck and deleted a few things like sai, evap, and pcv is routed to a catch can. i'm only N/A and with all this room in the bay make forced induction verrrrwy veerrrrwwy temmpting. especially after seeing the craftsmanship in your build. well done man. are you gonna be tracking the car? or is this purely show and daily driven fun?


----------



## rxfx101 (Sep 29, 2003)

Mr. Rictus said:


> The chargecooler will move with the engine and trans. There may be a small attachment point to the bay, but that will be made so that it allows for the movement.


pretty neat. would you consider using a heim joint? pretty rigid n inexpensive. prob make up a nice mounting system.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

turbonium89 said:


> what else has to be done. like what is on your to do list still. i am just completing a semi wire tuck and deleted a few things like sai, evap, and pcv is routed to a catch can. i'm only N/A and with all this room in the bay make forced induction verrrrwy veerrrrwwy temmpting. especially after seeing the craftsmanship in your build. well done man. are you gonna be tracking the car? or is this purely show and daily driven fun?


I'd love to track the car, but I have to learn how to drive on a track first! I plan on dailying the car, except for the winter. 



rxfx101 said:


> pretty neat. would you consider using a heim joint? pretty rigid n inexpensive. prob make up a nice mounting system.


There's a heim joint attaching the charge cooler to the transmission via a brace that Tyrolsport Greg made. There are some pictures of the brace and joint earlier in the thread.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> I can't wait to see this thing man! It looks amazing.
> 
> I think a ride trade is in order that way we can get 1st hand back-to-back experience on how different the powerbands feel from the twins to the big single turbo in my car


I missed your post! This is a good idea. In sure the powerbands are quite different.


----------



## Prozart (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome car! What I wouldn't give just to be able to drive this for a weekend.


----------



## rxfx101 (Sep 29, 2003)

Mr. Rictus said:


> Thought I'd throw some pictures up here since many of you don't venture into the Mk. IV forum. :wave:
> 
> If you've got any questions or comments, fire away.
> 
> ...


ahh i missed these! very nice. really appreciate the packaging


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Finally, it runs!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mqup7KaZk0E&feature=youtube_gdata_player

That buzzing is the Aeromotive fuel pump.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

That is one loud pump!! Congrats on getting her running :thumbup:


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

About time!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

GRN6IX said:


> That is one loud pump!! Congrats on getting her running :thumbup:


I'm considering Dynamat or some sound deadener for that pump...



Medic83 said:


> About time!!!!:thumbup:


You got that right! I'm glad you're still on the forums enough to catch the thread.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Spoke to Tyrolsport Greg and he said that the buzzing is actually someone in the shop using a whizz wheel! Thank God for that.


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

Finally, Congratulations!
How long did that take?
_-to lazy to find the original thread..._


----------



## veesix32 (Feb 24, 2011)

Mr. Rictus said:


> Finally, it runs!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mqup7KaZk0E&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> That buzzing is the Aeromotive fuel pump.




Man that sounds sweet


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Skeil... the link to the main build thread is in my signature. :sly:


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

Mr. Rictus said:


> Skeil... the link to the main build thread is in my signature.


HAHA!
Rictus > Skeil


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

wow that is an absolutely fantastic build, it took me quiiiiite a while to read through it all you are very talented my friend, incredible work wow keep it up 

would love to see more video


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

I haven't even seen the car in person yet!

I'll be sure to get more videos and pics. once the car is really up and about.


----------



## 93audi90 (Jan 8, 2005)

damn would like to see a dyno once its all finished


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Drove the car home on Saturday night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!! 

It felt so weird to be back behind the wheel of this vehicle but awesome at the same time.

Still some issues to sort out... Need a new power steering pump, gotta fix the ground issue affecting the driver's side head and taillight, and gotta address the in-tank fuel pump.

It's only at 7lbs. of boost but is still plenty quick. There is no delay with the boost, it seems like it's there right from idle! Even with the boost being low and only having driven the car for 1.5 hrs., I'd consider the goal of excellent low to mid power accomplished.

I know I suck for not having pictures.

It may be out at Dubs on Defrost this weekend... Fingers crossed


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

You have got to be psyched!!
Very jealous, Mr. Rictus!!
Enjoy!!!


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

Mr. Rictus said:


> Drove the car home on Saturday night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!
> 
> It felt so weird to be back behind the wheel of this vehicle but awesome at the same time.
> 
> ...


i hope to see that car at DoD for sure:thumbup:


----------



## dgirouard39 (Dec 11, 2009)

holy god!!!! come build mine next lol


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Get any of the ground issues figured out yet? Glad to see this car is done this was a fun thread to read and keep up with


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

dgirouard39 said:


> holy god!!!! come build mine next lol


 Talk to Greg and Swoops about having something built! I'm just the idea/tear down/money behind the project. :laugh: 



02vwgolf said:


> Get any of the ground issues figured out yet? Glad to see this car is done this was a fun thread to read and keep up with


 Greg and I haven't been able to get together so we can take a look at the wiring. I hope to do that soon. I'm just happy the car runs well.


----------



## dgirouard39 (Dec 11, 2009)

Mr. Rictus said:


> Talk to Greg and Swoops about having something built! I'm just the idea/tear down/money behind the project. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Greg and I haven't been able to get together so we can take a look at the wiring. I hope to do that soon. I'm just happy the car runs well.


 when we talk money how much we talking? ball park? 10k?


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

dgirouard39 said:


> when we talk money how much we talking? ball park? 10k?


 Do you want exactly what I've got or something a bit less extravagant? 

I've never tallyed up all my receipts, but I passed 10K a while ago... just in parts. :facepalm:


----------



## dgirouard39 (Dec 11, 2009)

dammit boy!!! lol well keep us posted on hp and dyno and ill consider the second morgage for this


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Changed out the break-in oil last weekend and took the car out for some highway pulls...

Oh boy. I'm more than happy with the power delivery! The car pulls immediately and doesn't let up until I take my foot off the gas. It's much faster and more immediate than the supercharger was even while running off the wastegates.

I'll be seeing Jeff Atwood (United Motorsports) sometime soon for an update to the file. It's smooth right now, but needs some tweaking. I'm sure it'll be amazing.


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

What was your break-in procedure?
I just heard my built motor idle for the first time Sunday, and i am eagerly awaiting the first drive. Enjoy your new and improved baby!!


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

I had Royal Purple break-in oil in it for a little over 400 miles. I drove it conservatively enough, changed the oil and beat on it. 

Congrats on getting your car running!


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

where are we meeting at for the drive to sowo? :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

I think I'll be taking Rte. 81 almost the whole way down... What's your route?

We'll be leaving bright and early Wednesday morning from my parents' place in Quakertown, PA.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

81 is our route as well. much more fun than taking 95 then cutting west.we are leaving 4am thursday morning though. see ya down there :beer:


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

spitfire481 said:


> 81 is our route as well. much more fun than taking 95 then cutting west.we are leaving 4am thursday morning though. see ya down there :beer:


What happened to 4:30am. Some one needs to keep me abreast to these time changes since I deleted facebook lol


----------



## mattvans69 (Aug 1, 2010)

rip driver sport


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

It's been gone for almost 2 years now... but the spirit lives on! :laugh:


----------

